# Hand cutting browse...



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

After joining and making our first post here at the "Goat Spot", we soon learned that we were feeding our Pigmy's way to much grain. We immediately took the advice of other members here and cut their intake of feed by more than half. Boy were our goats mad at us....lol. They were getting to the point of screaming all day as if they were saying "we are starving". Even though they have free feed to hay as well as their daily grain ration, our goats were acting as if they seriously were not getting enough food. 

As our luck would have it, our property is covered in wild roses and honeysuckle. For the time being our goats aren't able to get to them, but I have started cutting big full vines or limbs twice a day and taking to them in their enclosure to browse on. Needless to say the goats quickly strip the limbs of every leaf. What they are getting most is wild roses. Is this a bad practice for us to be doing? Is it possible for the goats to get "too much" roses?

I have another active post on "leash training", which we are trying to do so that we can just walk the goats over to the roses & honeysuckle to feed instead of cutting it for them by hand.

Thanks,
BJ & Debbie


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

NuMosaFarms, I think that's a great idea (bringing the goats browse)! I don't think you should have any problems with that at all.. I bring my goats browse occasionally and let them out to graze pretty much every day. They love it, as I'm sure your' goats love their browse delivery service


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I also try to bring my goats fresh browse as often as possible. I think it's a good thing!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I've got my does and buck w/wether. I let the girls out to brouse and can't have the boys out too, so i take a 5gal bucket and hand clip while the girls munch. Once the bucket is full it's time to go back in, and that usually takes an hour-ish cutting grass and leafy weeds one handful at a time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is good to do...just not a ton of it.... be careful with some plant types... as they can be toxic .... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great for you to bring them brouse. I would suggest to cut it fresh each time and give in moderation. As suggested some plants are toxic so be sure the things you offer are safe for them.


----------

